# Week 47|48 B&W Challenge: Show Your Colors... in black and white



## zulu42 (Nov 20, 2021)

This challenge will run until Dec 4, 2021. 

The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

For this challenge strive to depict a specific color or colors in your shot - without a color image. I have one simple shot in mind: a picture of a building - the company is called "RedCo". A putting green would certainly be an identifiable "color" to show in black and white. Use your choices and skills to depict a color. If it isn't obvious, we'll guess!


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 22, 2021)

OK guess the color:


----------



## Hardus Nameous (Nov 22, 2021)

1


2


3


----------



## wobe (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Nov 25, 2021)

wobe said:


> View attachment 251094View attachment 251095View attachment 251096


The shoes I think blue because of the word "jeans"

Le Creuset I'm not familiar with. Looks like a silver top on deep red pottery or possibly  indigo blue?

Cat in the Hat is unmistakable!


----------



## wobe (Nov 25, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> The shoes I think blue because of the word "jeans" - Correct - but the stripes are a very different colour....
> 
> Le Creuset I'm not familiar with. Looks like a silver top on deep red pottery or possibly  indigo blue? Correct again - deep red.
> 
> Cat in the Hat is unmistakable!


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## wobe (Nov 26, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> View attachment 251117


I will guess dark pink on white.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 26, 2021)

1/2 right. Dark pink on yellow


----------



## Robshoots (Nov 28, 2021)

Half of this one should be fairly obvious.  The other half maybe not so much.


----------



## Robshoots (Nov 28, 2021)

Guess the leaves.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 29, 2021)

Robshoots said:


> Half of this one should be fairly obvious.  The other half maybe not so much.
> 
> View attachment 251192


I'll go with two shades of green on the leaves and a terra cotta red on the bg wall?


Robshoots said:


> Guess the leaves.
> 
> View attachment 251194


Yellow and red leaves?


----------



## Robshoots (Nov 29, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> I'll go with two shades of green on the leaves and a terra cotta red on the bg wall?
> 
> Yellow and red leaves?


You’re right on the predominantly green leaves.  The edges are sort of greenish white.  Good guess on the bathtub!  It’s red.

The leaves in the second shot are dark green and that same greenish-white outer part.  I’ve no idea what kind of plant it is.


----------



## otherprof (Nov 30, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> This challenge will run until Dec 4, 2021.
> 
> The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.
> 
> For this challenge strive to depict a specific color or colors in your shot - without a color image. I have one simple shot in mind: a picture of a building - the company is called "RedCo". A putting green would certainly be an identifiable "color" to show in black and white. Use your choices and skills to depict a color. If it isn't obvious, we'll guess!


----------



## otherprof (Nov 30, 2021)

It looks like the New York Times wants to get in on this challenge.  This is a COLOR snap of a photo in the 11/30/21 Science section, using different Colors to illustrate a point.


----------



## zulu42 (Nov 30, 2021)

Having mastered a degree of scientific simplification, that's exactly what I would expect zebra fish cells to look like in color.


----------



## otherprof (Nov 30, 2021)

zulu42 said:


> This challenge will run until Dec 4, 2021.
> 
> The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.
> 
> For this challenge strive to depict a specific color or colors in your shot - without a color image. I have one simple shot in mind: a picture of a building - the company is called "RedCo". A putting green would certainly be an identifiable "color" to show in black and white. Use your choices and skills to depict a color. If it isn't obvious, we'll guess!


----------



## cdd29 (Nov 30, 2021)

local theater


----------

